# Mid Buckeye Circuit of the Midwest Sportsman coming to you in 2006 Lets fish!!



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

:B 
Riverwalker along with myself will be starting a new circuit in the Midwest lineup. It will be called the Mid-Buckeye Circuit (MBC). We will be fishing Clearfork in lexington ohio and Pleasant Hill in Perrysville ohio and one or two other lakes for a total of 6 tournements. The format will follow the Midwest sportsman rules and be set up just like the tournements ran by Phil Carver in the columbus area. We will award plaques for top placers and top teams in the circuit will qualify for the midwest classic which was held in kentucky this year were two nitro boats were given away along with cash. If your interested pleas contact us. We already have a several good fisherman who have committed to us and cant wait to get more.
:B
740-694-1656


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We will also be running a cpl opens throughout the year as well.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck on your new venture next season . I believe that you will run a very well operated tournament . If you ever have any questions , please feel free to ask myself or any of the directors within this site . Every one will be more than happy to help you out . 

If anyone is looking for a circuit in this are , I will highly recamend this one . The directors are very good guys . They will help you out any way they can . The lakes on the schedule can be awesome fisheries also .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

The lakes we are looking to fish will be as follows with torny dates to follow looking at having the tournys on saturdays possibly

Clearfork
Delaware
Pleseant Hill
Charles Mill
Clearfork
Sandusky bay

We will also have approx 3 opens during the year.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet schedule!   We may have to fish a few of these. You should get good response with that lineup.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good man i have looked at phils schedule and all of our tournys will be on diff days so if anyone from our group wants to fish a cpl of phils or vise versa they can.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Check out our site at

http://www.freewebs.com/midbuckeyecircuit/


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Cool site guys. I wish you the best of luck next year!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks adam i know you guys will have great divison as well and look forward to fishing a cpl of yours.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Mid Buckeye Circuit 2006 Schedule Following are all tentative dates and will be confirmed asap.

4-15 Open tournament at Clearfork

5-6 Clearfork first tournament

5-13 Delaware

6-3 Pleasant Hill

6-24 Alum creek

7-15 Clearfork

8-19 Sandusky Bay

7-29 Open tournament probably Phill

9-24 Open tournament probably alum

All dates and launch times to be announced at first meeting.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, that's an awesome schedule Jerry! Good Luck this year! I wish I lived a little closer....


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

A little closer ? This is comeing from a man that fishes a tournament circuit on Erie lol !  By the way Tee , how did the fish off go ? They dont have the results up yet .  Hope you7 did well .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

come on up and fish with us tee.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

*attention To Anyone That Fished The Midwest Series Ran By Tim Hillinger Last Year At Clearfork And Plesant Hill Please Contact Me Asap I Need To Talk With You*


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i am intersted in joining this, i, i am very inte hope its not to late, if you could either post the details here or pm them to merested in this, and want to no all the info. I seen the site and tryed to contact you but no answer, if you can provide this for me it would be apprecaited, i also found the entry form and will send that as soon as i get my scanner :C :C :C


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

good deal liquidsoap give me a call anytime 740-694-1656, i also pmd you.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Created an email account just for the circuit you can contact me there as well

[email protected]


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We have talked with several guys and are getting some teams together so if you would like to fish with us please contact us we would like to have a meeting in early january or febuary 2006 to get everyone together. Thank you.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

And if your a boater we all so have a very good bass fisherman that is looking for a partner.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ok we got a team, a boat, everything. Filled out the forms who do i send them to, then how do i pay the fees?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sent you a pm, checks for membership fees should be made out to the Midwest sportsman Mid Buckeye circuit


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Directors,

Be careful as to the rules you are posting. I have been told there were rule changes that were sent out last year that are not showing on most websites. This would include my own.

This is Per Midwest Headquarters. I have not seen the changes however would be hesitant to post older rules for the chance of misleading. 

This is probably why the www.midwest-sportsman.com site has not been available.

fyi

Contact your State Director

[email protected]

White Oak Creek Division, Ohio River


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thankyou for the update i was notified that there were some possible rule changes primarily affecting the pro vs amature status and who can fish and will update anything that comes my way. And we will have a meeting with all teams in early jan feb 2006 to go over everything with everyone.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

KEEP US IN MIND FOR NEXT YEAR GUYS AND GIRLS. LETS FISH


Heres the link for the midwest site for 2006


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

All Midwest members need to check out the new website. There have been some big changes made for the upcoming year. Be sure to read the national rules as well, since we will be using them at our local tournaments.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

F4F check your pm's


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

If your interested in fishing with us in 2006 please let us know we will be setting up a meeting in january for everyone to get together and get all the information. We have a great group of guys who have committed already and would love to have some more.


----------

